# GX4



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Well, a number of months ago, I had sold off my last Taurus pistol. I have never been a huge Taurus fan, just a huge Beretta fan, but when Taurus came out with one of these Micro-9 types, and the price was right, I picked this one up.








I got this one for about 110 dollars less than the nearest competitor. So far, I am not sorry I did so. I have ran 220, trouble free rounds through this so far, everything from 115 grain ball to 147 grain Gold Dots, and it has ran perfectly. Not one bobble or wobble.

I am amazed at how well I can shoot this small 9mm, great trigger, decent sights, and it feels so good in the hand. It carries like a dream, pocket or hip, and it looks good too. Time will tell, as with any firearm, but so far I am happy with this Micro-9...I never really thought I would buy any of these little 9mm heaters.


----------



## Jeb Stuart (Jan 19, 2020)

I went out with a group of 5 to test the GX4 two weeks ago. Same group of shooters that have tested out a number of firearms. We all brought 100 rds to the pot minus the provider of the gun, so 400 rounds of mixed ammo. I can truthfully sat that at the time, I just went along for the ride. No intention of buying anything. Lol, right after shooting the GX4 I went right to the computer and ordered one. The Grip and the Quality is Outstanding. And a great shooter. Taurus obviously studied all the Micro's and came into the game to win. They seemed to have taken the best of all and combined it into one gun. I love the way they did the grip especially for the Off Hand control. Nice Mec Gear Mags, love the trigger. I have put 400 rds through mine last Sat and Sun with every thing you can imagine from 115 gr to 147. Along with 5 brands of Defense ammo and steel case. It runs perfect. 
Really like the fact that it came with two back straps. Especially for my size large hand. This gun is a true winner. I challenge anyone to just shoot it and look at the quality. The crazy thing is, I only paid $320.00 for this gun which included two 11 rd magazine. This is one easy shooting gun. . Also I love the way they streamlined the gun. No bulky take down lever.Taurus has really upped their game


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

The entire G Series from Taurus are winners. I should include the TX22 guns. With all the anti Taurus stuff I bought a G3 just to see for myself what this Series was about. Fine pistol, plenty accurate and no malfunctions with anything I loaded it with. As an aside I matched a Friends G44 against the TX22. The TS was more accurate, reliable, and had a much better grip than the G44.


----------



## drycreek (Jul 17, 2021)

A one word answer to Jeb Stuart’s post. AGREED !


----------



## Jeb Stuart (Jan 19, 2020)

Update, really been into my stash hitting the range with this new gun. 700 rds of flawless shooting. I will back off now, the gun as more than proven itself. I did not get the Toro, simply because I am not into the RMR's. Have one on my Sig 365XL but not a fan, prefer my point and shoot skills developed over the years. I have to say, I love this gun the more I take it to the range. I also see that I can buy a receiver already cut for optics for $149.00 if I ever do go the way of the optic. I now have a total of six magazines and all nice quality Mec Gar and extra springs are just $9.99.

For those interested here are a few pics from the Taurus forum and Hickcock45.











Few parts, easy to work on. Rugged well built firearm for sure. You really have to shoot one to appreciate. Very easy to handle.

.


----------



## Jeb Stuart (Jan 19, 2020)

Bought the Toro slide and ordered a RMR. I have the 365XL Romeozero now, but not really into the gun, will be giving to my son upon return from Iraq. I really ordered the slide as I like to have two guns of my favorites shooters. one for range, one for carry. I do not know why I ordered the RMR. Not really into them and way to many years of honing Point and shoot skills. Besides, I do not then they are of used inside of 10 yds. But what the heck, can you the RMR on something else.I am so fond of this gun, thinking of buying the GX3 as well.


----------



## drycreek (Jul 17, 2021)

I don’t think you will be disappointed. The beauty of the reflex sight is the accuracy at ranges longer than 10 yards and the speed at which you can recover your sight picture after the shot. It will amaze you just how fast you can make repeated head shots on a standard sillouette target at typical combat ranges, say 3/7 yards. It’s also an eye opener to shoot at extended ranges.

I didn’t mount a reflex on my GX4 but I did put some TruGlo fiber optic sights on it which greatly improved my sight picture. My almost always daily carry is a Shield with a CT reflex sight. If I were carrying the Taurus every day I would buy the slide and use a reflex sight. My 75 year old eyes need it !


----------



## Jeb Stuart (Jan 19, 2020)

I have the Sig 365LX Romeozero and just never took to the gun or shooting with the Reflex sight. I just purchased a new Sight Mark on the GX4. Nice little set up. Went to the indoor range today and had a good time with it, will be shooting steel plates this weekend. At this point I much prefer the GX4 over the Sig,. but not really sold on RMR sights. With decades of point shooting, I am having a slow time adjusting. I do not think they will supersede the point and shoot skills below 10yds. The Sight Mark makes nice small package and I plan on giving it some fair time with shooting the red dot. Time will tell. I also bought another Night Fusion night sight, which I really like. I have Tru Glo's, Trijicons, and Ameriglo on other pistols, but these really seen to stand out.
The GX4 is really tuning out to be a wonderful shooting Micro. If I do start taking to red dots, I might later put a Holoson on the GX4. But for now the Sight mark seem to be working fine.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Man Jeb, you have been tearing it up with your GX4! Good deal!


----------



## Jeb Stuart (Jan 19, 2020)

berettatoter said:


> Man Jeb, you have been tearing it up with your GX4! Good deal!


Had it out yesterday in a attempt to get better with the Red Dot. Actually did quite well. I think all those point and shoot skills developed over time is a big help. Still not sure if they are worth it for Carry. Seems 10 yds and below is not needed, but past that they actually are a big aid. Now have 850 perfect rounds out of the gun with absolutely no issues. Bought two more mags, now have 8. I really love shooting this gun. (also ordered a Red Dot Optic plate from Gallaway to put on a SR22, feel I am wasting to much 9mm ammo to hone those skills)
Shot this brand yesterday and seems like good range ammo.
124 gr Sumo















This ammo also shot very well. Prices are shipped to the door from Targetsports.


----------



## drycreek (Jul 17, 2021)

drycreek said:


> I don’t think you will be disappointed. The beauty of the reflex sight is the accuracy at ranges longer than 10 yards and the speed at which you can recover your sight picture after the shot. It will amaze you just how fast you can make repeated head shots on a standard sillouette target at typical combat ranges, say 3/7 yards. It’s also an eye opener to shoot at extended ranges.
> 
> I didn’t mount a reflex on my GX4 but I did put some TruGlo fiber optic sights on it which greatly improved my sight picture. My almost always daily carry is a Shield with a CT reflex sight. If I were carrying the Taurus every day I would buy the slide and use a reflex sight. My 75 year old eyes need it !


Update from four months ago. I like the GX4 so much I found myself carrying it every day that I leave home, so a couple weeks ago when Taurus ran the TORO slide for $125 I just had to have it. I put a Swamp Fox shake awake red dot on it and that just made it better. Next mod is a set of suppressor height sights just in case. I’ve not found any ammo that it won’t digest and it carries like it isn’t there. A very good trigger just makes it all the better.


----------



## Nerostarr (Jul 19, 2009)

I bought a GX4 a few days ago and finally shot it today and I am impressed with this little pistol. Recoil was very manageable and it is accurate. Easy to conceal and shoot, what more could you ask for. Taurus has a winner here for sure.


----------



## drycreek (Jul 17, 2021)

drycreek said:


> Update from four months ago. I like the GX4 so much I found myself carrying it every day that I leave home, so a couple weeks ago when Taurus ran the TORO slide for $125 I just had to have it. I put a Swamp Fox shake awake red dot on it and that just made it better. Next mod is a set of suppressor height sights just in case. I’ve not found any ammo that it won’t digest and it carries like it isn’t there. A very good trigger just makes it all the better.


Quoteing myself here, but I’m back to carrying my Shield Plus each day. It’s not that I don’t like the Taurus, I just like the grip on the Shield better and it has a little longer barrel which suits me better. I maintain my belief that the GX4 is an excellent carry gun and I do carry it on occasion depending on my clothing requirements. In the wintertime, depending on where I go and what I do, sometimes I carry the full size M&P in an OWB leather holster. Easy to conceal under a Carhart vest which I wear any time the high is 60* or below. I carry both the Shield and Taurus in an IWB kydex holster.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

berettatoter said:


> Well, a number of months ago, I had sold off my last Taurus pistol. I have never been a huge Taurus fan, just a huge Beretta fan, but when Taurus came out with one of these Micro-9 types, and the price was right, I picked this one up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Again, something happened to my picture.


----------

